
The Navy's Decaying Shipyards Make Its 355 Ship Goal Seem Laughable - smacktoward
http://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/14648/this-video-about-the-navys-decaying-shipyards-makes-its-355-ships-goal-seem-laughable
======
CamTin
The whole country is laughably undermaintained -- all public infrastructure,
period. I think this is what it looks like when a major first world economy
just slowly winds down -- decades of "profits" that are really just cashing
out investments from decades earlier without replenishing them. It's like one
of those "perpetual motion machines" that appear to work for a while, but in
reality are just spending all the energy used in creating the magnets.

~~~
true_religion
Underfunding the navy in times of peace is a pretty much par for course for
the USA. Personally, I feel it'd be better if we went back to our roots as a
country that tried only for supremacy in its own hemisphere, rather than
operating as the #1 military everywhere around the globe. To do the latter is
both expensive, and requires an empire or diplomatic web that we simply _do
not have_.

------
rwmurrayVT
As a Norfolk resident and previous DoD contractor with the Navy, I can confirm
basically every thing in this article. The repair yards and new build yards
I've been to all across the eastern coast are in despicable condition. The
Navy has bigger eyes than stomach.

------
valuearb
Since we don’t need a 355 ship navy I’m cool with this. I only hope we cancel
a couple $10B carriers soon.

~~~
craftyguy
I wonder if those funds would be more appropriate elsewhere... nah, who are we
kidding!

